# Can I upgrade an already upgraded THD and keep programs?



## dachtler (Oct 21, 2002)

When I bought my THD, I upgraded the stock HD to a 750GB WD SATA unit, as they were running about $150 at the time, and that was my budget for upgrading. Over the years, I've stored quite a few programs on the THD (many of which have the copyright flag set and thus cannot be copied off), and am starting to run out of HD space.

This week, I'm about to upgrade the HDs in my ReadyNAS Duo to 2x2TB, and will have 2x1TB drives left over. I'd like to use one of the 1TB drives in the THD to give myself some extra space. Is it possibly to use the upgrade procedures listed in this forum to upgrade an already upgraded THD, and save all the programs? I'm just curious if it's possible to copy everything over and expand an already expanded volume.

Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## retiredqwest (Sep 7, 2010)

dachtler said:


> When I bought my THD, I upgraded the stock HD to a 750GB WD SATA unit, as they were running about $150 at the time, and that was my budget for upgrading. Over the years, I've stored quite a few programs on the THD (many of which have the copyright flag set and thus cannot be copied off), and am starting to run out of HD space.
> 
> This week, I'm about to upgrade the HDs in my ReadyNAS Duo to 2x2TB, and will have 2x1TB drives left over. I'd like to use one of the 1TB drives in the THD to give myself some extra space. Is it possibly to use the upgrade procedures listed in this forum to upgrade an already upgraded THD, and save all the programs? I'm just curious if it's possible to copy everything over and expand an already expanded volume.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help.


I've been playing with Winmfs lately....

I have a stock THD that I copied and expanded to a 200G drive already, it shows 28 hrs HD.

I copied that one to a 750G drive, expanded and supersized that one and dropped it in the THD. After it booted it shows 116 hrs HD, I'll assume that is what you show now or close to that. So, I'm guessing you'll gain 35-40 hrs or so HD from the 750G to a 1TB.

Scotty


----------



## dachtler (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks, Scotty. Yup, my THD is showing 116 Hrs of HD, so that sounds exactly right. I'll give WinMFS a shot as soon as my new drives show up. An extra 35-40 hours sounds great!


----------



## Tivoitis (Sep 12, 2005)

retiredqwest said:


> I've been playing with Winmfs lately....
> 
> I have a stock THD that I copied and expanded to a 200G drive already, it shows 28 hrs HD.
> 
> ...


Is there any chance this works with JMFS tools? I also have a 750GB in my THD, but I'd like to upgrade all the way up to a 2TB drive instead (while keeping my recordings).


----------



## Tivoitis (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry, I just got to checking the main thread ... so I guess the answer is either a smaller drive if I want to keep my recordings or starting fresh if I really want to get to 2TB.


----------



## retiredqwest (Sep 7, 2010)

Tivoitis said:


> Sorry, I just got to checking the main thread ... so I guess the answer is either a smaller drive if I want to keep my recordings or starting fresh if I really want to get to 2TB.


yup.....


----------



## Tivoitis (Sep 12, 2005)

I was able to go to 2TB for my THD, but haven't been able to supersize it thus far. When I used JMFS to do the supersize, it says it worked, but once in the THD, it goes from showing 287 hours back down to 22 hours. I tried a couple of command line options provided by comer, but I haven't been able to do any better than 287 hours so far.

retiredqwest, can you describe which method of supersizing worked for you? comer suggested that you had to use WinMFS to do the supersizing, but was that with the THD or was that with the Premiere? I tried WinMFS as part of trying things out, but I may have contaminated the results as I was also trying some of comer's command line options at the same time. From WinMFS, it seems to only be a switch that you either set on or off, is that correct?


----------



## retiredqwest (Sep 7, 2010)

Tivoitis said:


> I was able to go to 2TB for my THD, but haven't been able to supersize it thus far. When I used JMFS to do the supersize, it says it worked, but once in the THD, it goes from showing 287 hours back down to 22 hours. I tried a couple of command line options provided by comer, but I haven't been able to do any better than 287 hours so far.
> 
> retiredqwest, can you describe which method of supersizing worked for you? comer suggested that you had to use WinMFS to do the supersizing, but was that with the THD or was that with the Premiere? I tried WinMFS as part of trying things out, but I may have contaminated the results as I was also trying some of comer's command line options at the same time. From WinMFS, it seems to only be a switch that you either set on or off, is that correct?


I used JMFS rev 86 to copy and that did not have the supersize option. So I tried winmfs supersize on a lark and it worked on the THD.


----------



## xhale (Dec 29, 2007)

retiredqwest said:


> I used JMFS rev 86 to copy and that did not have the supersize option. So I tried winmfs supersize on a lark and it worked on the THD.


I did the same and it appeared to work but I am not able record more than 1.5tb or so.... maybe a little less.


----------

